# I already have made my 2021 Halloween Playlist.



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice selection. I've been using my playlist for 10 years now. It has just under 3000 songs on it and I just randomize it before the party starts. Its not just Halloween related songs, after all it is party music.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Chewbacca said:


> Nice selection. I've been using my playlist for 10 years now. It has just under 3000 songs on it and I just randomize it before the party starts. Its not just Halloween related songs, after all it is party music.


That's pretty smart!


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

JULY 17 UPDATE:
Thinking about having a corner of the graveyard dedicated to Clowns, since I have a clown now. To accommodate the subtheme, I am considering, and compiling, a smaller, loopable set of instrumental themes to go in said corner. I will provide a listing as I finish the shorter playlist.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Here's the Clown Corner loop.


Mesonoxian Visitors - Midnight Syndicate
Breakfast in America (Instrumental) - Larry Fast
Circus Source (It Part 1) - Richard Bellis
Goons and Greasepaint - Midnight Syndicate
Waltz to the Death (Batman) - Danny Elfman
Midnight Midway - Michael Hedstrom
Misfortune Teller (Team Fortress 2) - Valve Studio Orchestra
Sweet Licks (Clowns 3D) - Slash
Clown Alley - Michael Hedstrom
The Pennywise Dance (It Chapter 1) - Benjamin Wallfisch
House of Fun (Instrumental) - Unlisted
Carousel Ride - Midnight Syndicate
Clown Nightmare (GTA V version) - Danny Elfman
Girls Just Want To Have Fun (Bioshock Infinite) - Robert Hazard, Cyndi Lauper
Chicken Dance (Madness Combat) - DJ Birdy


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

I've decided to replace A Little Piece of Heaven with another track. Track 40 will instead be Twilight Zone by the Ventures.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Also, old update, but I included The Aquabats' _Skeleton Inside _between Creepy Doll and Devil Church.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

They took down Misfit's Monster Mash, I found a replacement


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Found Misfits Monster Mash, making renovations to the playlist. Removed some songs and added Enter: Sandman, the Weezer cover specifically


----------

